# Estação Auriol



## Tigre (27 Mai 2011 às 17:47)

Comprei uma estação metereológica Auriol no Lidl.

Está a acontecer uma situação deveras estranha:
 Quando o programo e coloco a hora, sem nada que o justifique, no dia seguinte ele aumenta-se uma hora!!!

Se alguém me puder ajudar, agradeço. Senão, ver-me-ei forçado a ir trocá-la o que me desagrada muito...


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

Tigre disse:


> Comprei uma estação metereológica Auriol no Lidl.
> 
> Está a acontecer uma situação deveras estranha:
> Quando o programo e coloco a hora, sem nada que o justifique, no dia seguinte ele aumenta-se uma hora!!!
> ...



Boas

Isso deve ter a ver com a hora GMT com que ela está configurada, procure no manual e experimente meter a hora GMT -1.


----------



## Estação SP (27 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

Bom desde já nao é preciso este tópico , já à um tópico aberto sobre a Auriol com tudo isto debatido

Vira a tua consola para a parte da tras, e carrega no botao onde tem uma parabólica com umas ondas, e no ecra à frente vai te desaparcer essa tal parabólica, e depois de nao teres essa parabólica no ecra podes ajustar a hora e a data, e ao outro dia seguinte vai continuar igual


----------



## jpproenca (29 Mai 2011 às 10:20)

A questão já deve estar resolvida com uma das soluções apontadas nas duas respostas anteriores.

Na sugestão de Geiras, é mantida a recepção do sinal horário e ajustada a diferença entre a hora local e a hora da Europa Central de onde vem o sinal horário;

Na sugestão de Estação SP, é desactivada a recepção do sinal horário.

Mas qual é a estação Auriol que Tigre comprou ?
Terá sido esta última ?:





Terá sido esta com a referência H13726 ?:




No caso de ter sido a estação a que se refere a imagem anterior, pode ver algumas considerações sobre o assunto nos seguintes locais: (aqui) e (aqui).


----------



## dio123 (29 Mai 2011 às 14:55)

boas tardes, 
comprei a estação Auriol igual ao branco, só que tenho umas pequenas questões.

A estação dizia que ia chover ontem e choveu e a previsão é que ia chover 2 dias e o 3 ia ficar enublado.  Ora quando parou de chover, passado um bocado dizia que estava o sol, mas depois passou para enublado.

Hoje aconteceu a mesma coisa, estava com o símbolo de chover, e depois passou para o sol e voltou a estar o símbolo chover. A precisão e que vai chover no dias seguintes.

Outra questão é que a temperatura demora muito a actualizar, e só ta um parede entre eles.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 15:20)

dio123 disse:


> A estação dizia que ia chover ontem e choveu e a previsão é que ia chover 2 dias e o 3 ia ficar enublado.  Ora quando parou de chover, passado um bocado dizia que estava o sol, mas depois passou para enublado.
> 
> Hoje aconteceu a mesma coisa, estava com o símbolo de chover, e depois passou para o sol e voltou a estar o símbolo chover. A precisão e que vai chover no dias seguintes.
> 
> Outra questão é que a temperatura demora muito a actualizar, e só ta um parede entre eles.



Quanto há primeira questão tem a ver com o facto da estação se basear nas variações de pressão, assim sendo manda previsões um pouco irregulares e pouco fiáveis, isto porque a pressão pode baixar subitamente e não chover, e tal como pode subir enormemente e continuar muito nublado tudo depende de _n_ factores, e é pra isso que nos e os meteorologistas cá estamos, para a área das previsões e interpretarmos aquilo que estações dão em dados.

Quanto há segunda questão, tem a ver com o tempo da actualização da própria estação, nunca com o numero de paredes ou obstáculos que possam existir entre o sensor a consola.


----------



## fablept (29 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> (..)
> 
> Quanto há segunda questão, tem a ver com o tempo da actualização da própria estação, nunca com o numero de paredes ou obstáculos que possam existir entre o sensor a consola.



Se o sinal de recepção for baixo, a mensagem RF pode não chegar em condições..

Mas tb acredito que seja o tempo de actualização da própria estação. Quanto tempo leva a actualizar?


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 15:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto há primeira questão tem a ver com o facto da estação se basear nas variações de pressão, assim sendo manda previsões um pouco irregulares e pouco fiáveis, isto porque a pressão pode baixar subitamente e não chover, e tal como pode subir enormemente e continuar muito nublado tudo depende de _n_ factores, e é pra isso que nos e os meteorologistas cá estamos, para a área das previsões e interpretarmos aquilo que estações dão em dados.



Hum, pelo que vejo a estação não mostra pressão atmosférica... Em relação à outra Auriol, dou o exemplo de ontem em que ela previa céu encoberto e tive trovoada e chuva pontualmente forte. Mas esta, baseia-se mesmo pela pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 15:33)

fablept disse:


> Mas tb acredito que seja o tempo de actualização da própria estação. Quanto tempo leva a actualizar?



Sinceramente não te sei responder, mas certamente mais que 15s.


----------



## jpproenca (29 Mai 2011 às 20:43)

dio123 disse:


> boas tardes,
> comprei a estação Auriol igual ao branco, só que tenho umas pequenas questões.
> 
> A estação dizia que ia chover ontem e choveu e a previsão é que ia chover 2 dias e o 3 ia ficar enublado.  Ora quando parou de chover, passado um bocado dizia que estava o sol, mas depois passou para enublado.
> ...



Quanto à previsão do tempo, há aqui um Tópico que trata exactamente do assunto mas também não avança muito.

Ao certo, as previsões são todas falíveis, mais ainda nestes casos porque apenas se baseiam nos dados recolhidos pela própria estação.

Basicamente parece que a previsão é feita apenas com base no valor da pressão atmostérica (igual aos barómetros antigos de mostrador). Apenas a Davis tem umas fórmulas secretas e os seus utilizadores acham que dão bons resultados...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

jpproenca disse:


> Apenas a Davis tem umas fórmulas secretas e os seus utilizadores acham que dão bons resultados...



Se têm nunca liguei, às vezes por curiosidade vejo a previsão mesmo descritiva que a estação dá, mas não ligo.


----------



## jpproenca (29 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se têm nunca liguei, às vezes por curiosidade vejo a previsão mesmo descritiva que a estação dá, mas não ligo.



Segundo a informação de HotSpot aqui, parece que sim, que as Davis têm um algoritmo de previsão mais avançado que o habitual. Mesmo assim, actualmente, as previsões credíveis são elaboradas com base em modelos sofisticados e abrangentes pelo que as previsões simples destas estações são de interesse muito relativo.


----------

